# Surf Fishing distance casting question



## jabra (Sep 10, 2007)

Just a newbie question on you guys I'm planning to have a setup of 11' Tsunami Trophy Surf Rod and matched with Shimano 4500 Baitrunner. I already have the rod and reel ready. I'm thinking of putting a Suffix 30# braid and putting a 42" inches shock leader 50# Berkley Big Game with a SPRO 80# swivel like the setup on http://surfishmexico.pbwiki.com.

Will the rod and reel give me enough distance for casting like say 150 yards and about my line setup any suggestions beside the line I'm planning to put up. I want to try it using OTG or Uni-Cast I haven't tried pendulum cast yet.

Rod:

Tsunami Trophy Surf Spinning Rods
TSTSS1102H
11'0",heavy,20-40lbs test,4-6 lure 

Reel:

Shimano - Baitrunner 4500
Weight: 628
Bearings: 3ARB
Roller Bearings: 1
mm/m: 0,35-210
Ratio: 4,8:1
Spare Spools: 0

(Can you get a spare spool like big pit or fixed spool for shiimano baitrunner 4500?)


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

42 inches is not a shock leader...it is just a "leader". HPD is casting lures under 3oz. so the 30# braid that he uses is fine and the leader that he uses is just for visibility reasons and a little flex so as not to pull hooks. I assume that u're using bait since u are using a baitrunner and will be using more than 3 oz so I would use a shocker 0f 40-50#.

A shock leader to absorb the shock of the cast should be enough to wrap around the reel a couple times (at least 3 times) + the length of the rod + line that u will have outside your rod during the cast. That rod will cast 4-5n bait far and 6 ok. Do not use a swivel to connect the braid to the mono as this will ruin your guides. I use this knot and I have had no failures.
http://www.powerpro.com/using/albright.asp


----------



## jabra (Sep 10, 2007)

I was able to test it today but I loose distance on this setup while adding chunk bait of mackerel on a 5oz sinker. I put in a 15ft 50lb mono shock leader on a uni-to-uni knot. Do I need to put in a small weights to gain distance? by the way I'm using of the ground cast.


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

A fishing cast of 150 yds is an _*exceptional*_ cast.


----------



## Stevie Wonder (Apr 20, 2007)

Jabra, I am not familiar with your rod, however, I use a 4500b & can honestly say they are great reels but not known for their distance ability. That said.. your OTG technique is everything! Are you able to hit 150yds. without bait, just a 5oz. sinker? If so, the drag effect due to the bait needs to be adjusted. Shorten the length of your snelled hook to 3-6" using a fish finder. I would go with 4 oz. n'bait. there is also the clip down rig that u can research here, I believe Tommy Farmer sells them. Many factors; Just my .02cents. I'm sure others will chime in. Good Luck, Stevie:

QUOTE=jabra;336080]I was able to test it today but I loose distance on this setup while adding chunk bait of mackerel on a 5oz sinker. I put in a 15ft 50lb mono shock leader on a uni-to-uni knot. Do I need to put in a small weights to gain distance? by the way I'm using of the ground cast.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jabra (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm not doing a 150yds cast I was just askin if the Tsunami trophy can perform that distance combined with shimano 4500B. I haven't measured my distance yet so I'm not sure about how far I'm doing I usually do it on the beach and haven't tried practicing on the grass haven't found a place yet to practice.

I created my own rig same as breakaway pulley rig with impact shield. I don't use fish finder rig it usually does a helicopter which will lessen your distance. I use a GAMI 6/0 circle hooks.


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

jabra said:


> I'm not doing a 150yds cast I was just askin if the Tsunami trophy can perform that distance combined with shimano 4500B. I haven't measured my distance yet so I'm not sure about how far I'm doing I usually do it on the beach and haven't tried practicing on the grass haven't found a place yet to practice.
> 
> I created my own rig same as breakaway pulley rig with impact shield. I don't use fish finder rig it usually does a helicopter which will lessen your distance. I use a GAMI 6/0 circle hooks.


OK..

1. Braid is great as long as you are not in a crowd. Untangling mono at dark is hard, Doing it with braid is impossible.
2. Tsunami is a decent rod. 150 yds with a fishing set up on that rod would be extremely rare with a spinner set up. You can gain many yards going with a custom, or top shelf rod.
3. Elephants like peanuts. The smaller your bait chunk, the longer the cast and less potential for aerodnamic issues during the cast.
4. Conventionals are a must anything over 4oz, imho. Your finger cannot lock the line to load the rod as well as your thumb against the spool. 
5. Shock leader is misunderstood for fishing. Not only does it serve as an absorber during the cast, but it gives you something to grab when beaching sea monsters.

150 yds is a huge cast. If you are casting 150+ with a spinner, you need to go on the tourney trail. I fish a slosh-20 / fusion combo and can achive 150+ consistently. THere are a very few who can do this, and the 20/fusion is designed explicitly for this type fishing.

Good luck, I would upgrade for long distance fishing and use that combo for tossing heavy metal (4-6 oz stings or hopkins etc) or for striper plugging.

Catchemall.


----------



## jabra (Sep 10, 2007)

Any suggestions on where I can buy custom rod which are not expensive but will perform well. Do I need to convert to convemtional? I haven't use conventional since I started fishing.


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

jabra said:


> Any suggestions on where I can buy custom rod which are not expensive but will perform well. Do I need to convert to convemtional? I haven't use conventional since I started fishing.


1. Where: Here, there , everywhere. Most HI tackle shops sell customs. This site, Fishmilitia, and others have "Classified" sections. Tommy Farmer (Owner of this section) can give you great info on the new AFAW rods etc...Ebay even.... Also consider building your own. Check out rodbuilder.org, Fishmilitia SOL (Stripers on line) as well as the dealers, Custom Tackle, Mudhole, Randy's bait shack etc...Many options out there. That's the only way I could afford a custom.
2. Convert to Conventional. Yes. The newer reels, from the Diawa Sl-20 (or 30) - SHA, or -SHV models to the Penn, Avet, Progear, Shiamano even Newell are very user friendly. And once properly set up are "Custer proof". If I can do it, you can. 

Use these sites and the people on them. I found some fisherfolks who were willing to be bought off with beer, and I listened. Every chance I had... and the proof as they say is in the DRUMMIN !!!

Again...Good Luck..

catchemall...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*150 yards*

very few people can cast 150 yards with weight and bait ..... just too much drag ... now 150 with a metal lure is do able ... with lots of practice and good tech. ..... and you will travel a long ways on the beach to even find somebody that can throw wieght & bait 100 yards ......


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

No offense to anyone intended, so here goes...

You CAN NOT buy a "cheap" custom rod, there's no such thing.

Buying a $500 rod won't get you any more distance, until you learn to maximize what you already have, and that takes PRACTICE. Lot's of it.

I'm no distance caster, my best is mid 500's over grass, but if I'm "on" that day I can do it with a $100 Ocean Master from Bass Pro, and putting an expensive custom in my hand changes nothing. Been there, Tried it. I don't yet have the ABILITY/TECHNIQUE that will hit that 600' mark. 

No "Special Rod" will GIVE that to me. A lot more work with my Abu 5500/PPT Sidewinder will, IF I put in the time and practice.

If you've never used conventional reels, then that's a whole new kettle of fish, that you must learn to cook, in addition to learning to cast.

Your current combo should easily give you a 100 yd "fishing" cast, and in most cases that's enough.

To do more WILL require an investment of a BUNCH of time, and then you'll KNOW when it's time to spend more MONEY. If you are guessing, it's not time to buy, it's time to PRACTICE with what you have...


----------



## malcdncva (Oct 29, 2003)

Railroader said:


> No offense to anyone intended, so here goes...
> 
> You CAN NOT buy a "cheap" custom rod, there's no such thing.
> 
> ...


I'm not a distance caster (heck I'm just glad to get it in the water) but that was well said. And it's a concept that can be applied for many things outside of fishing.


----------

